# Is this a real Poison ????



## GACDIG (Jan 29, 2014)

" />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







" />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







" />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" />I dug this with the lid the other day. With the bar on the sides it looks like a poison.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes it is.  It's considered a KR-42.  Made by McKesson and Robbins.  These actually come in several shapes, colors and sizes.  All are very common, but since they all sport the same ribbed pattern, it was decided to lump them in one identification of KR-42. Our example:


----------



## GACDIG (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Stephen for the indentification of KR-42 on this common poison bottle. I do like the pattern on it and now will add it to the collection. They all dont have to be cobalt, with skull and cross bones to look good in the colletion. []


----------

